# transferring income to spouse



## khansari (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a full-time employee (not on a contract). My wife and I are both electrical engineers. My wife has been on maternity leave in 2012. Sometimes I bring some of my work to do at home over the weekends and my wife sometimes helps me doing that. 
My question is now this: can I transfer some of my income (let’s say the bonus that I received in 2012 for my extra work) to her in order to maximize our overall tax refund?

Thanks.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In all likelihood no. If you were self-employed you might be able to get away with paying her as a part-time employee for the time she "helps" you. But not in the circumstances you describe.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

khansari said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a full-time employee (not on a contract). My wife and I are both electrical engineers. My wife has been on maternity leave in 2012. Sometimes I bring some of my work to do at home over the weekends and my wife sometimes helps me doing that.
> My question is now this: can I transfer some of my income (let’s say the bonus that I received in 2012 for my extra work) to her in order to maximize our overall tax refund?
> ...


http://www.engineerscanada.ca/e/en_can_corp_reg.cfm

You need to set up a "professional corporation"... but you cannot be an employee. You have to be hired as a contractor, you then write dividend to yourself and your wife.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

One thing you can do is max out your wife's TFSA using your own funds.


----------

